# change  headstock bearing ML7



## troll (Feb 19, 2011)

Is possible change headstock bearing white metal or bronze for conventional bearing or part bearing.

Has someone thought it?

thank you


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I have only seen the inside of a ML7 once...in a picture

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordrebuild/www.onepoint6.co.uk/Myford/Spindle_and_Bearings.htm

It would appear that the bearings are shell bearings and can be replaced with Myford factory bronze bearings.

If your industrious, and your spindle is still in good shape, I suppose you could machine up new bronze inserts, but I think it may be less money to just buy them......

Anybody elsd done this?

Dave


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,Myford sell a kit to convert from white metal bearings to bronze with a new headstock spindle that's hardened unlike the white metal bearing spindle that's a little soft but at a cost.A more cost effective route maybe to get the white metal bearings recast but you then have the problem of re machining .Sorry not much help but the original white metal bearings can be rescrapped and the shims that are between the caps and the headstock casting are of the laminated type Have a look on the Myford web site as theres some usefull info on how the factory recondition the ML7
best wishes Frazer


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 19, 2011)

You can also find the white metal bearings on ebay for a lot cheaper!
Never seen anyone change them out for regular bearings...
May have been done, but never seen it.

Andrew


----------



## troll (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry

Is possible change headstock bearing white metal or bronze *for conventional bearing or part bearing*.


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Troll,

Is that your model? NICE

Split race bearings.....in a qaulity level high enough for a lathe, are going to be expensive....REAL expensive.

Additionally, a radial roller bearing like that with a split race sounds like it's asking for trouble,  The contact stress at the joint when a roller goes over it will be very high. If that race is not supported correctly and evenly, you'll see every roller as it leaves a mark in the part you are cutting.

Now the Angular contact roller bearing is another story. Many lathes have used just that.  Class 00 roller bearings aren't cheap either.  

 I have to wonder how much time and effort would be required to make all this happen though. Still might be cheaper to go with the factory bronze? 

Dave


----------

